# EAR in JEE6



## RoNa (27. Nov 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit JEE6 können EJB's auch in einem WAR deployt werden. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Gründe EAR zu benutzen? Wie macht Ihr das?

Wir benutzen Websphere als Application Server.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## BuckRogers (30. Dez 2013)

Hallo, 

also EAR files können JAR- und WAR-Files enthalten. Somit kann man die Client- und Serverstruktur als komplettes Modul separieren. Ich denke dass dies der Hauptgrund ist.

In unserem Unternehmen haben wir beispielsweise einen JBoss der scheinbar mehrere Anwendungen verwaltet, welche aber eigentlich alle die Sourcen eines einzigen Programms nutzen. Da nicht jeder Nutzer über die eine URL Alles sehen soll, werden in bestimmten EAR-Files die unterschiedlichen Web-Sourcen deployed. 

Ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen verstehen ^^

Grüße


----------



## Peter-Rene (9. Jan 2014)

Ich denke es ist eine Art und Weise der Projektorganization.
EJB's sind ja eng mit dem Business Logic  Layer verknüpft und implementieren diesen in der Regel,
war's sind eher Web - Tier - related.
Tatsächlich trenne ich diese Layer auch in eigenen Projekten und teste sie seperat.
Natürlich hält Dich nichts davon ab, so vorzugehen und die EJB's trotzdem mit dem war - Archiv auszuliefern,
aber warum dann nicht gleich einen EAR?


----------



## kay73 (10. Jan 2014)

Banales Argument für EARs ist, dass man mittels darin enthaltener application.xml (server-)plattformunabhangig den ContextRoot/die URl der Anwendung setzen kann.

Ein EAR als Deployment bietet sich auch an, falls mehrere WARs ein und dieselben JARs benötigen. Die JARs können dann einmal im EAR paketiert werden und müssen nicht redundant in jedem WAR auftauchen ("skinny WARs").


----------

